# ألبوم حزين 2 ..2009 فقط وحصري علي منتدي الكنيسة العربية ..ألبوم حزين جداً جداً جداً ..



## FADY_TEMON (31 أغسطس 2009)

مساحة الالبوم : 42 ميجا .
جودة الالبوم : MP3 - WMA  
HIGH QUALITY

DOWNLOAD
​


----------



## minabobos (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا ع تعبك الجميل ربنا يباركك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2009)

minabobos قال:


> شكرا ع تعبك الجميل ربنا يباركك



مرسي يا مينا ورنورت الموضوع
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*مرسي خالص يا فادي 
ودايما كدة تجيبلنا الحجات الجميلة دي 

جاري التحميل يا افندم 

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (1 سبتمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي خالص يا فادي
> ودايما كدة تجيبلنا الحجات الجميلة دي
> 
> جاري التحميل يا افندم
> ...



العفو.. تعبكم راحة ..الشريط ده جميل برده يا رجعا ..
​


----------



## ALBIER KHIER (31 أغسطس 2010)

ترانيم رائعة شكراً شكراً


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

*تسلم يا حبي


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (31 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *تسلم يا حبي
> 
> 
> وربنا يباركك​*



ربنا يخليك يا كوكو ..
​


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## نور سات (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ترانيم رائعة شكراً​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>



يوه.. ولكام ..بالصعيدي
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (3 سبتمبر 2010)

نور سات قال:


> ترانيم رائعة شكراً​




العفو نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مرسي ليك فادي
جاري التحميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## elamer1000 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف  شكر*

*جارى التحميل*

*ربنا يباركك*


*+++*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 سبتمبر 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف  شكر*
> 
> *جارى التحميل*
> 
> ...



مستني رأيك

​


----------



## nermeen1 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> مرسي ليك فادي
> جاري التحميل
> ربنا يباركك​



ربنا يخليكي يا ملكة نورتي الموضوع ..ومستني رأيك
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يعوضك ​



ربنا يخليك يا كوكو ..نورت الموضوع ..
​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 سبتمبر 2010)

nermeen1 قال:


> جميل جدا وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك




نورتيني يارب يكونو سبب بركة ليكي ..
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*أشكـــــــــرك أستاذى
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
سلام المسيح لك
*​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (6 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *أشكـــــــــرك أستاذى
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> سلام المسيح لك
> *​



 ربنا يخليك ..أنا مبسوط أوي بردك ده متعرفش أنا بحبك قد أيه يعلم المسيح 
ردك فرح قلبي ..سلام المسيح إلك أنت ..وبلاش أستاذي دي بدايق ..
​


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*

شكرا أخى فادى

الرب يبارك مجهودكم

رااائع جداا​
​*


----------



## FADY_TEMON (11 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا أخى فادى
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليك يا ابويا ..نورت الموضوع
​


----------



## king (11 سبتمبر 2010)

موقع التحميل بطى جدا ارجو الاهتمام وشكرا على المجهود:d


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## FADY_TEMON (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>




نورت الموضوع ..شكراً ..​


----------

